# World Champs Flanders 2021 *Spoilers*



## rich p (14 Sep 2021)

Sunday, September 19 – Elite Men’s Time Trial
Monday, September 20 – Elite Women and U23 Men’s Time Trials
Tuesday, September 21 – Junior Women and Junior Men’s Time Trials
Wednesday, September 22 – Mixed Team Time Trial Relay
Friday, September 24 – U23 Men and Junior Men’s Road Races
Saturday, September 25 – Junior Women and Elite Women’s Road Races
Sunday, September 26 – Elite Men’s Road Race
No Olympic Champ Rog in the TT
Stellar field though with WVA, Ganna, Kung and Dennis to name but 4


----------



## matticus (14 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Profiles for the road race. Looks ... er ... Flandrian


Yes!

But I read that the organisers have tried to avoid the classic routes, to show-off some different roads/scenery. I'm no expert to judge the success/fail of this ...

Notable that the World _Track _Champs are at Roubaix, a stone's throw away (late October?)


----------



## T4tomo (14 Sep 2021)

Its an interesting route, in that its and A-B or rather A-L, then some laps of L city centre, then a big loop, then more circuits f L, then the loop again and then more L laps to finish. 

Definitely a nod to making it easy for spectators to see more than just one "wizz past" piece of action.

Undulating understates it, will require decent tactical variation and communication to prevail, as well as good legs. 

Are they allowed team radios in this?


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Are they allowed team radios in this?


No. 
Dutch women please note!


----------



## T4tomo (14 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> No.
> Dutch women please note!


excellent - potential chaos then as everyone forgets who is up the road and time board bike crashes...


----------



## Beebo (14 Sep 2021)

Cavendish has entered, I cant see him having much chance of winning it with that route.
How many will even finish? The attrition rate is usually quite high.


----------



## T4tomo (14 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> Cavendish has entered, I cant see him having much chance of winning it with that route.
> How many will even finish? The attrition rate is usually quite high.


Yes, but high attrition is usually down to riders getting in a position that they can no longer win, or support their team as they are either off the back of the peloton with no hope of getting back to it, or a break is so far up the road it wont be caught. Its not like its a stage race, where you need to finish to be on tmrs start line. Shite weather also sometimes a factor in making that decision to stop, plus as a one day race it is longer that pretty much any tour stage.

Cav is a long shot, but was in decent form on ToB, so if he gets in a break or it comes down to a bunch sprint he has a chance. He cant do big long hills, but rolling short hills he can. I haven't looked in detail to see if there are any really steep ramps on either loop or circuit that might do for him though. Hayter also in good form.

WVA must be favourite though and J AlaPip much fancied.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2021)

Pidcock 28/1 ew


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Yes, but high attrition is usually down to riders getting in a position that they can no longer win, or support their team as they are either off the back of the peloton with no hope of getting back to it, or a break is so far up the road it wont be caught. Its not like its a stage race, where you need to finish to be on tmrs start line. Shite weather also sometimes a factor in making that decision to stop, plus as a one day race it is longer that pretty much any tour stage.
> 
> Cav is a long shot, but was in decent form on ToB, so if he gets in a break or it comes down to a bunch sprint he has a chance. He cant do big long hills, but rolling short hills he can. I haven't looked in detail to see if there are any really steep ramps on either loop or circuit that might do for him though. Hayter also in good form.
> 
> WVA must be favourite though and J AlaPip much fancied.


Matt Brammier says he's not expecting Cav to finish


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Pidcock 28/1 ew


That's farked his chances!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Matt Brammier says he's not expecting Cav to finish


Just read that

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/qu...great-britain-give-others-a-chance-at-worlds/

_"I don’t think anyone is going to be a protected rider. Obviously, we’ll have the guys we lean on at the start of the race to cover early moves but with Cav, I don’t think he’s going to go to the finish. I think that it’s unrealistic to say that he’ll go to the finish of a Worlds like this. _


----------



## mjr (14 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just read that
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/qu...great-britain-give-others-a-chance-at-worlds/
> 
> _"I don’t think anyone is going to be a protected rider. Obviously, we’ll have the guys we lean on at the start of the race to cover early moves but with Cav, I don’t think he’s going to go to the finish. I think that it’s unrealistic to say that he’ll go to the finish of a Worlds like this. _


Could it be an attempt at kidology, trying to make Cav prove him wrong? I think Cav prefers belief, though.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> Cavendish has entered, I cant see him having much chance of winning it with that route.


Plainly desparate to restake a claim for SPOTY


----------



## BrumJim (15 Sep 2021)

My (very wild) theory is that Cavendish is going to get into the early break.

Why?
Well it takes the pressure off the other GB riders who won't have to chase it down, and will instead cover any further chase groups, not needing to work in them to bring back the break. There is enough quality for several chases to be covered without burning too many matches, and as long as the right groups are followed, the GB rider should have enough left in the tank to make or follow the decisive attack at the end.

And that is why he was in the break on the Tour of Britain this year. To get some practice in.

I think Cav is mainly there for his experience, and will be the captain on the road, but everyone will be wary of him given how many of these races he has been in, and his performance on the 2021 Tour de France.


----------



## matticus (17 Sep 2021)

I hope that works out in some way.
I've never seen good tactics feature in TeamGB at the World's. :-\


----------



## Eziemnaik (18 Sep 2021)

In normal times I would say it is tailor made for WVA and MVDP. This year, the Slovenians are going for it though


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2021)

Mens ITT today

Did you have a punt @Adam4868 ? Hard to see past Ganna, WVA, Remco and Kung so not much value in a bet.
Bisseger at 12-1 EW?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Mens ITT today
> 
> Did you have a punt @Adam4868 ? Hard to see past Ganna, WVA, Remco and Kung so not much value in a bet.
> Bisseger at 12-1 EW?


Didn't have a bet @rich p as can't see past the ones above and no profit.Sort of wanting Ganna to take it.He would be my choice anyway.
Had e/w on Ewan 50/1 Pidcock 28/1 and Cobrelli at 12/1 for road race.Just got to hope WVA gets dropped ! If he follows everyone's wheel it's hard to see past him winning it ?


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2021)

...


Adam4868 said:


> Didn't have a bet @rich p as can't see past the ones above and no profit.Sort of wanting Ganna to take it.He would be my choice anyway.
> Had e/w on Ewan 50/1 Pidcock 28/1 and Cobrelli at 12/1 for road race.Just got to hope WVA gets dropped ! If he follows everyone's wheel it's hard to see past him winning it ?


Colbrelli's a good shout given his form recently.
I'd like to see Kung win today


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

Tony Martin has announced his retirement after these worlds....easy to forget how good he was ! Four time world champ and ten time national champ ITT.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> ...
> 
> Colbrelli's a good shout given his form recently.
> I'd like to see Kung win today


Evenpoel any chance ? Or Pogacar e/w at 
40/1 ?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

On BBC2 now if anyone's interested.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Evenpoel any chance ? Or Pogacar e/w at
> 40/1 ?


I don't think Remco will beat WVA but Pog or Rog are good value, aren't they!


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> On BBC2 now if anyone's interested.


Who's commentating?
Michael Hutchison and Robbie Hatch are a good combo on GCN


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Sep 2021)

Remco has just set off, looks in very fine shape for someone who the local PizzaHut TV adverts would have you believe likes nothing better than the lunchtime all you can eat pizza buffet.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Who's commentating?
> Michael Hutchison and Robbie Hatch are a good combo on GCN


Boardman...kids are using my Chromecast thingy so I've been banished to the spare room


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> Remco has just set off, looks in very fine shape for someone who the local PizzaHut TV adverts would have you believe likes nothing better than the lunchtime all you can eat pizza buffet.


Lost his bidon on the way round...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

Dan Bigham new leader for how many seconds....make the most of it Dan !


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> I don't think Remco will beat WVA but Pog or Rog are good value, aren't they!


Don't know....pretty good ride by Remco ! 42 seconds on Bissegger 😲
Rogs not racing.


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't know....pretty good ride by Remco ! 42 seconds on Bissegger 😲
> Rogs not racing.


Sorry, thought you meant for the road race! Silly me!


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2021)

How come there's no Aussie team - Rohan Dennis?


----------



## rich p (19 Sep 2021)

Oooh, less than a second between WVA and Ganna at 2/3 point! 
An exciting time trial!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Oooh, less than a second between WVA and Ganna at 2/3 point!
> An exciting time trial!!!


Ganna !


----------



## Domus (19 Sep 2021)

Top Ganna


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> How come there's no Aussie team - Rohan Dennis?


I'm guessing he's been riding with Ganna this year and thought....nah feck that ! 😁
54.37km/h the highest average speed ever recorded at the World ITT Championships.


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm guessing he's been riding with Ganna this year and thought....nah feck that ! 😁
> 54.37km/h the highest average speed ever recorded at the World ITT Championships.


All the latest tech plus a Dead flat course with no real wind.

i used to live in Bruges and It would have been a very different race with a strong wind. The Damme sto Bruges section is usually into a cross head wind, I have had some very bad moments on that road


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Sep 2021)

BalkanExpress said:


> All the latest tech plus a Dead flat course with no real wind.
> 
> i used to live in Bruges and It would have been a very different race with a strong wind. The Damme sto Bruges section is usually into a cross head wind, I have had some very bad moments on that road


I reckon you can throw whatever weather you want at Ganna...still a beast on a TT bike !


----------



## Mike_P (19 Sep 2021)

Domus said:


> Top Ganna


and with Pidcocks Olympic medal Dave Brailsford can say it was a great year for Ineos


----------



## Domus (19 Sep 2021)

Giro win was ok too.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Sep 2021)

Domus said:


> Giro win was ok too.


Flip, forgot that


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> and with Pidcocks Olympic medal Dave Brailsford can say it was a great year for Ineos


Great ...more mediocre from Ineos.


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Great ...more mediocre from Ineos.
> View attachment 610066


Not sure what dodgy site you got that from. Here is the real one:


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2021)

I think Italy wins "best studio" so far. Do the BBC even have one?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Not sure what dodgy site you got that from. Here is the real one:
> View attachment 610107


Remind me who tops it again. 🙄
Must have been one of those dodgy sites I picked up from that sattelite dish you sold me.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Sep 2021)

Makes a change from Movistar - not sure how the top team is ever marked but it always seems fishy at best.


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Remind me who tops it again. 🙄


Yeah, your right-winger's pet team... but take some heart from the fact that their lead over DQS is less than the points from Richard Carapaz's Olympic gold (600pts which Ineos played little part in yet benefit from) and Tour podium (675pts, where Ineos had picked Thomas and Tao as leaders). Their third-highest scoring rider is Adam Yates, largely due to his attacking at the Vuelta and multi-stage-winning win of Volta a Catalunya.

So they're currently on top because they actually recruited some attackers not grinders. Will they realise this, back those two in 2022 (in the final year of their current contracts) and finally live up to their claim to ride like Brazil not Arsenal? I doubt it.

Also, the timing of that chart may be a bit flattering. Are we expecting anyone but Ganna from them to pick up lots of points at the Worlds? DQS or Jumbo may overtake them after the Men's Road Race points are added in, depending who stands on that podium.


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Makes a change from Movistar - not sure how the top team is ever marked but it always seems fishy at best.


I think top team is now simply the added points of all their riders. It used to be their top 5 riders or similar. Movistar have never won the current format of the WorldTour. They had a habit of winning the team prize at Spanish races, which are usually something like the added time of the team's first three finishers of each stage, which flatters their too-many-chiefs approach, but they didn't really win it at enough other races and. The team prizes don't count for the WorldTour team rankings, which is probably good because it lets transfers have a more immediate effect when working out next year's starting order.


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Richard Carapaz's Olympic gold (600pts


I can't be arsed to look but remind me who won the Olympic TT?
Are stats only worthless when they don't fit your skewed perspective?


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> I can't be arsed to look but remind me who won the Olympic TT?


TTs aren't memorable, are they? So I looked it up because I still had the rankings site open: Roglic won, so it's irrelevant to comparing Ineos with second-place DQS (because he rides for Jumbo) and the Olympic TT is only worth 350 points anyway.



> Are stats only worthless when they don't fit your skewed perspective?


 Where the heck has that come from?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Yeah, your right-winger's pet team... but take some heart from the fact that their lead over DQS is less than the points from Richard Carapaz's Olympic gold (600pts which Ineos played little part in yet benefit from) and Tour podium (675pts, where Ineos had picked Thomas and Tao as leaders). Their third-highest scoring rider is Adam Yates, largely due to his attacking at the Vuelta and multi-stage-winning win of Volta a Catalunya.
> 
> So they're currently on top because they actually recruited some attackers not grinders. Will they realise this, back those two in 2022 (in the final year of their current contracts) and finally live up to their claim to ride like Brazil not Arsenal? I doubt it.
> 
> Also, the timing of that chart may be a bit flattering. Are we expecting anyone but Ganna from them to pick up lots of points at the Worlds? DQS or Jumbo may overtake them after the Men's Road Race points are added in, depending who stands on that podium.


Try reading that when you've been at work....who gives a feck really ? But it's odd how Ineos annoy you


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Try reading that when you've been at work....who gives a feck really ? But it's odd how Ineos annoy you


Seemed like you give a feck, posting fake rankings here. And I think it's quite understandable why I don't like a boring team sponsored by the retro SUV of a fracker. It's odder how a Ineos doesn't annoy you. But what's it got to do with the world's, which they're not at?


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Seemed like you give a feck, posting fake rankings here. And I think it's quite understandable why I don't like a boring team sponsored by the retro SUV of a fracker. It's odder how a Ineos doesn't annoy you. But what's it got to do with the world's, which they're not at?


Lol....get you ! Not sure if you've noticed but I don't mix politics and sport.But whatever floats your boat Mr Ethical.
Im not too sure where you get the boring from though ? But can I be arsed rising to the bait...Nah it'd make me sound as silly as you  There's a thread might suit you about cars exiting driveways if your bored?
Do crack on if you want....gave me a laugh for a Monday.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Sep 2021)

Ellen Van Dijk,New ITT world champion ! what a ride aswell.


----------



## matticus (20 Sep 2021)

Please keep this up until the Road Races, chaps - it's more exciting than watching Time Trials 👍


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2021)

Or we could discuss the event: Great to see a longer women's TT this year but still too short.


Spoiler



Good result 8th I think for GB Joss Lowden as Ellen Van Dijk takes the win, hitting back after Olympic nonselection, her second TT rainbow. Very early start saw her sat in the hotseat for an hour. Marlan Reusser took second I think.



Next race on BBC is 1315 Wed on red button only, the mixed TT, but Rai and others show I think u23 TTs at 0930 and 1355 tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Sep 2021)

Wednesday afternoon is the mixed team time trail - the competition for the world champions jersey that cannot be worn unless their is a sudden change in race formats. Annoyingly weather here is seemingly dry during the day with only a short bit of rain last Sunday - why could it not have been like that two years ago for the whole week.


----------



## andrew_s (20 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Good result 8th I think for GB Joss Lowden as Ellen Van Dijk takes the win, hitting back after Olympic nonselection, her second TT rainbow. Very early start saw her sat in the hotseat for an hour. Marlan Reusser took second I think.


Ellen Van Dijk didn't get selected for the Olympics TT because the TT riders had to come from the RR team.
A mistake, in retrospect. The RR team was all chiefs and no indians, so they didn't have anyone to stick on the front and keep the Kiesenhofer break within catching range.



mjr said:


> Next race on BBC is 1315 Wed on red button only, the mixed TT, but Rai and others show I think *u23 TTs at 0930 and 1355 tomorrow*.


Juniors.

The men's U23 TT was this morning, before the women's Elite TT.
There isn't a women's U23 category at the Worlds.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Sep 2021)

andrew_s said:


> There isn't a women's U23 category at the Worlds.


Which is crazy although if their was we would not have had Chole Dygert demolishing the field at Harrogate

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUP2H3D9loY


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2021)

andrew_s said:


> Juniors.
> 
> The men's U23 TT was this morning, before the women's Elite TT.
> There isn't a women's U23 category at the Worlds.


Thanks. My Italian isn't great and I didn't check the website.

https://www.knwu.nl/nieuws/van-der-poel-rijdt-wk-wegwedstrijd says MVP is going to ride at the weekend. I think the Belgians' job just got much more difficult.


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2021)

Good ride by Ethan Vernon to finish 7th in the U23 TT


----------



## bitsandbobs (21 Sep 2021)

Had a quick squizz at Het Nieuwsblad in the offy this evening. 

Eddy grumbling on about Evenepoel: "_Remco only rides for himself, as we saw in Tokyo_", plastered across the front page


----------



## MasterDabber (22 Sep 2021)

The mixed relay team time trial. What a boring format to watch. I think the OFF switch is required.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Sep 2021)

A chance to win a jersey that no one will ever wear.

Although what are the rules on arm stripes? Are wearing those still limited to participation in events you were world champion in, or is it general?


----------



## Mike_P (22 Sep 2021)

Presumably Tony Martin can wear his whenever he wants.


----------



## bitsandbobs (23 Sep 2021)

Tough week for cyclists in Flanders...

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/au...lved-in-road-accident-at-world-championships/


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Sep 2021)

It's World Champs...just not this one.Too early to start a new thread 

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1440956663037636612?s=19


----------



## bitsandbobs (24 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Had a quick squizz at Het Nieuwsblad in the offy this evening.
> 
> Eddy grumbling on about Evenepoel: "_Remco only rides for himself, as we saw in Tokyo_", plastered across the front page



Remco isn't cross, just disappointed.

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/re...y-merckx-criticism-ahead-of-worlds-road-race/


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2021)

The only perk of being struck down with the cold of the decade (fairly sure not Covid) is that I can sit in bed and watch the women’s race today guilt free!! 

It’s hard to see past the Netherlands team but its exciting that anything could happen, like the Olympics!


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> The only perk of being struck down with the cold of the decade (fairly sure not Covid) is that I can sit in bed and watch the women’s race today guilt free!!
> 
> It’s hard to see past the Netherlands team but its exciting that anything could happen, like the Olympics!


Get well soon....

....but not too soon!


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Get well soon....
> 
> ....but not too soon!


Maybe 3pm?


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2021)

What a race! Fantastic sprint at the end! I love how thrilled Balsamo is and also how gutted Vos was, still so much desire to win! I was rooting for Niewiadoma who came third! She rode so hard, and put in such a fight! Gutted for her!


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2021)

I’m totally not crying as Balsamo is crying along with the anthem! Flipping gorgeous!


----------



## bitsandbobs (25 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> What a race! Fantastic sprint at the end! I love how thrilled Balsamo is and also how gutted Vos was, still so much desire to win! I was rooting for Niewiadoma who came third! She rode so hard, and put in such a fight! Gutted for her!



I really thought Vos was going to get that. Her 6th silver in a world championship!!

Great work from the Italian team though.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> I really thought Vos was going to get that. Her 6th silver in a world championship!!
> 
> Great work from the Italian team though.


They look like a lovely team to belong to, don't they. Such joy as they sang along. I think I'd choose them over the Dutch team any time. 

The Dutch are a curious team. I wonder if they have so many stars that they can't work well as an actual team.


----------



## matticus (25 Sep 2021)

The Italians played the underdog card beautifully (ITA teams always race smart at the World's). Dutch had to do the work, as everyone else knows how strong they are.

Could have gone to 1 strong individual rider from a minor team, but it didn't, and the Italians held their nerve for a sprint finish.

Amazing race, really not what I expected, and much better than previous that I've watched 👍


----------



## Mike_P (25 Sep 2021)

Recorded it, any particular point to start watching from?


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Recorded it, any particular point to start watching from?



I'm a bit of a lightweight so I'd say the last 10k. I didn't notice anything particularly thrilling before then, although I fully accept I know very little about pro cycling.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I'm a bit of a lightweight so I'd say the last 10k. I didn't notice anything particularly thrilling before then, although I fully accept I know very little about pro cycling.


Thanks sounds like the Eurosport "highlights" might actually be the "highlights"


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> The Dutch are a curious team. I wonder if they have so many stars that they can't work well as an actual team.



Not sure I agree with that.
The Dutch did pretty much what you'd expect with such a strong team; keep attacking and see how it pans out.
If one of them had managed to get a lead (as Van den Blaak did in 2017) then it would have been up to the other teams to chase and the rest of the Dutch riders would have sat on hoping to capitalise if Van den Blaak had been caught.
Today, none of them could get away despite Vleutie's repeated efforts so they played the "Vos" card in a sprint.
It just happened that Balsamo was a bit stronger than Vos.


----------



## matticus (26 Sep 2021)

I agree with Andrew - they rode very much for each-other. Every rider did work or attacked despite knowing it would probably be a team-mate that benefited in the end (apart from Vos, who just waited for her taxi ride to the final sprint  )

The only thing they _might _have done better is to conserve energy with *fewer* attacks - especially AVV - and hopefully make them stick, or have more numbers available to manage the finish gallop.
I'd say the same things for the Brits - it's very easy to say, harder to do, I know - but look how little work the Italians did, whereas our domestiques were killing themselves on climb-after-climb shutting down attacks.

(I don't think Our Lizzie had the legs to get a medal this time, as it happens. She's a tryer, but does she ever give an interview without some excuses thrown in? This time it was about the motorbike draft that the front 10 were getting ... )


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Sep 2021)

Italy, or Trentin doing all the work


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2021)

It's a frantic pace !


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Italy, or Trentin doing all the work


They could of all just freewheeled if they'd only brought Ganna 🙄


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Sep 2021)

Delgado on spanish TV just said that between France pushing the tempo and Italy chasing the happiest is Belgium.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2021)

Cav abandoned ?


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Sep 2021)

Life without Alaphillipe would be boring


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Sep 2021)

Flippin awesome if he wins


----------



## Spartak (26 Sep 2021)

Pidcock sticking with WVA.... 🤔


----------



## Spartak (26 Sep 2021)

Alaphillipe flying..... 🇫🇷


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Sep 2021)

Belgium got pwnd


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2021)

Best man won ...again ! Don't think there was any strategy mistakes.Just whoever had the legs and it showed.


----------



## Cathryn (26 Sep 2021)

Brilliant race. So exciting to watch.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2021)

Spartak said:


> Pidcock sticking with WVA.... 🤔


Pidcock had a good race...shame he was just out of the mix near the end.Still great result for him at 22 years old.


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2021)

Watched it on a phone (on a beach!)🏖️ but what a ride from Alaphillipe. He's a pleasure to watch.


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Watched it on a phone (on a beach!)🏖 but what a ride from Alaphillipe. He's a pleasure to watch.




Brilliant ride No messing with this guy


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Watched it on a phone (on a beach!)🏖 but what a ride from Alaphillipe. He's a pleasure to watch.


Rub it in why don't you....hope it's pissing it down 😁


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2021)

Only Alaphilippe rides à la Alaphilippe!

Young Pidcock looks like he's got a few classics in him.


----------



## Cathryn (26 Sep 2021)

Does anyone else sing 'alaphilippe' to the tune of Addams Family, or is it just me? 

(Guessing just me)


----------



## Chislenko (27 Sep 2021)

Just a shout out for Zoe Backstedt, must have been torture to commentate on for Magnus, no chance of staying impartial when your daughter is winning a rainbow jersey.

From a personal point of view let's hope we see her at the Commonwealth Games, could be our next Nicole Cooke.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Sep 2021)

Wonder if Alaphilippe was not showing his full form in recent races where he had attacked, got caught and been dropped so lulling other riders into thinking he was attacking too soon.


----------



## matticus (27 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Wonder if Alaphilippe was not showing his full form in recent races where he had attacked, got caught and been dropped so lulling other riders into thinking he was attacking too soon.


That would be next level mind games - hard to rule out in this example!

(although he really does have the right physiology/engine to make these moves work - at last year's race his move was almost entirely predictable*, yet no-one could go with him right away, allowing him to build that key gap.

*The parcours meant that the timing was much simpler than on the Flanders course.)


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Pidcock had a good race...shame he was just out of the mix near the end.Still great result for him at 22 years old.


Good result but should he have followed JA instead? In a sprint between Pidcock and WVA, who wins?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Good result but should he have followed JA instead?


So should every other rider if they could...


mjr said:


> In a sprint between Pidcock and WVA, who wins?


Dunno..maybe a photo finish ?


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> So should every other rider if they could...


You made it sound like Pidcock could have followed JA but chose to follow WVA.



> Dunno..maybe a photo finish ?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> You made it sound like Pidcock could have followed JA but chose to follow WVA.


?


----------



## matticus (27 Sep 2021)

Slight rewind to Sat. Vos doing her bit for reputation of Dutch women's team 👍

View: https://twitter.com/IssieAtch/status/1441873081815928833?s=19


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> Slight rewind to Sat. Vos doing her bit for reputation of Dutch women's team 👍
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/IssieAtch/status/1441873081815928833?s=19



That whole women's podium was just great. Several times everyone tried everything and it was not really possible to predict the podium order until it happened. A bit of a shame Vos now has twice as many road race silvers as golds, but she still has three... I'm sure she'd like another two to tie the record, though!


----------



## Mike_P (27 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> You made it sound like Pidcock could have followed JA but chose to follow WVA.


Pidcock did say he thought JA had gone too soon.


----------



## matticus (28 Sep 2021)

... and WVA said he didn't have the legs to go with JA. (A refreshingly honest interview).

Finally watched the "final" last night. Pidcock was waaaay at the back of the group when JA went for good. He may know otherwise, but I seriously doubt he could have gone with that attack.

Speculation all round! :P And a great race. Plenty of ebbs and flows; it was particularly interesting watching the lull when Remco peeled off, it felt like anything could happen at that moment and shape the result.


----------



## BrumJim (29 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> ... and WVA said he didn't have the legs to go with JA. (A refreshingly honest interview).
> 
> Finally watched the "final" last night. Pidcock was waaaay at the back of the group when JA went for good. He may know otherwise, but I seriously doubt he could have gone with that attack.
> 
> Speculation all round! :P And a great race. Plenty of ebbs and flows; it was particularly interesting watching the lull when Remco peeled off, it felt like anything could happen at that moment and shape the result.


He was very much at the back in an Adam Yates style (or is it Simon), and I suspect he was following WVA's wheel, and thinking that he wanted to pull back JA more than TP did. And then realised too late that WVA didn't have the legs and he had missed the train. TP saving his matches for later?

During the post-race interview, TP claimed that he had the legs, and this was shown in his solo effort which almost reached the 4-man chase group up the road. Just needs a bit more experience.


----------



## bitsandbobs (29 Sep 2021)

A shame someone lobbed a pint at JA in the finishing straight. It's not cyclo-cross!


----------



## mjr (29 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> A shame someone lobbed a pint at JA in the finishing straight. It's not cyclo-cross!


In his post-race interview in French, JA did thank the Belgian fans for shouting insults at him the whole way round as especially motivating! CyclingNews reports it as "There were many supporters for Belgium and they asked me to slow down. They weren’t sympathetic words but it gave me more motivation.” but I'm not sure if that's an English-language interview afterwards, rather than a translation.


----------



## matticus (29 Sep 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> A shame someone lobbed a pint at JA in the finishing straight. It's not cyclo-cross!


You've reminded me of this (from 2019):
https://www.stickybottle.com/latest-news/belgian-apologises-van-der-poel/


----------



## semakof (1 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> A shame someone lobbed a pint at JA in the finishing straight. It's not cyclo-cross!


Saw that too.


----------

